# Question about selecting crimp sizes



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey all,

Starting to get ready for our fall trip to the shore by getting some rigs made. I'm want to switch to double sleeve crimps on some of my big rigs (primarily shark rigs), but have some questions.

Is there a good guide for which size sleeve to use for which size mono? I've found a few charts, but some of the mono I have lands between what they list - for example, I have some TripleFish 150 lb mono I want to use for a tail leader on the shark rigs - but the charts go from a 1.3mm sleeve for 125 lb test right to 1.6mm for 200 lb test.

My guess is that 1.6mm is too big, and to go with 1.3mm, but I'm also concerned and don't want to crush the mono with a too small sleeve.

Suggestions?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Joe, I make my own shark rigs as well you shouldn't haven't have any problems using the 1.3 mm sleeves. I use 2.4 mm on my rigs as I use 480 lb cable and 300 and 400 lb mono.


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks much for the answer RuddeDog. Much appreciated.

I'll give the 1.3mm a shot then. Plan is a steel "bite leader" of a few inches for the teeth area, followed by a leader of the 150lb mono to guard against the tail whip. Maybe 5 feet of that. That gives me a drop from my OM 12' rod that I can still do both a Hatteras style cast or an OTG. Hoping for sharks from the shore in the 4-5 foot range (not going as big as what your rigs can handle... yet  )

Many thanks again!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Try this link....near the bottom of the page is a mono guide.
http://www.blueoceantackle.com/crimping_sleeves.htm

Make that...halfway down the page.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

well good luck and I hope it works out and ya have mail.


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

That chart is pretty helpful, much better than ones I've found so far. Thanks much!



Thrifty Angler said:


> Try this link....near the bottom of the page is a mono guide.
> http://www.blueoceantackle.com/crimping_sleeves.htm
> 
> Make that...halfway down the page.


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

I make my own shark rigs, as well. I've found through trial and error that the only way to be sure of getting the right size sleeves is to measure the diameter of the line you want to crimp and order your sleeves accordingly. I once bought 100yds of High Seas Grand Slam leader in 250lb test (1.8mm). I also bought the appropriate size sleeves (1.9mm) and the line wouldn't fit through the sleeves. The guy at the tackle shop thought I was crazy until I showed him. I mic'd the line and it turned out to be 300lb test (1.9mm). I had to get some 2.2mm sleeves instead. The double sleeves are the way to go, just be sure to have a good set of crimpers. They make all the difference.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

*double crimps.....*

I use this all the time, one word of advice. Crimp in the middle and leave the edges bowed. Do not crimp all the away across sleeve. If you do all away across, you weaking the line, the sleeve edge cuts line.


----------

